# Headlight switch?



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone know if b14 lheadlights can but put on a b13, I know syndicate was talking about it a while back. has anyone tried it. I'm tired of my nasty headlights and can't afford tyhe mex conversion.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

You could change your 93-94 front end to a 91-92, and use the glass headlamps. They look much better than some yellowed plastic ones. You'd probably need two headlamps, the grill, and the trim piece above the bumper cover.

Just a thought...

Aaron


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

the glass lenses will end up costing more than a set of projectors in the long run. projectors are the route I was looking for.


----------

